# Zwangsdisconnect um 18:09 Uhr



## aseari (30. November 2008)

Hoi!
Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem 24h-Zwangsdisconnect, den die Provider immer machen, nachdem man 24h ununterbrochen eine Verbindung zum Internet hatte. Bei mir liegt dieser Zeitpunkt immer abends um 18:09 Uhr. Da das genau die Zeit ist, wo ich am PC bin, wollte ich wissen, ob man den Zeitpunkt nicht irgendwie soweit verschieben kann, dass er nachts um 03:00 Uhr oder sowas ist.
Oder kann man den Disconnect komplett umgehen?

Danke im vorraus!
Aseari


----------



## Dunedin (30. November 2008)

Welchen Router bzw. DSL-Box?


----------



## aseari (30. November 2008)

Siemens ADSL SL2-141-I

Das müsste er sein.


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Also bei der Fritzbox und dem Speedport kann man das umstellen. Deinen Router kenne ich nicht, nehme jedoch an, daß man es dort auch umstellen kann. Warst du überhaupt schon im Routermenu und hast dort nachgesehen? Bei Netzwerkeinstellungen vielleicht?


----------



## Dunedin (30. November 2008)

Jo meine Meinung Klos. Bei meiner Fritzbox kann man dieses Abschalten durch den Provider untedrücken.

@TE Lies dich vielleicht mal durchs Siemens-Forum vielleicht findet sich da der eine oder andere Hinweis


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. November 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Hoi!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem 24h-Zwangsdisconnect, den die Provider immer machen, nachdem man 24h ununterbrochen eine Verbindung zum Internet hatte. Bei mir liegt dieser Zeitpunkt immer abends um 18:09 Uhr. Da das genau die Zeit ist, wo ich am PC bin, wollte ich wissen, ob man den Zeitpunkt nicht irgendwie soweit verschieben kann, dass er nachts um 03:00 Uhr oder sowas ist.
> Oder kann man den Disconnect komplett umgehen?
> 
> ...


Liegt am provider der macht das.. für alle die bei ihm sind, bei mir macht es versanet auch nachmittags.. früher um 3 uhr nachts inzwischen manchmal um 13 manchmal um 17 uhr^^


----------



## Malc0m (30. November 2008)

baut doch einfach um 3uhr nachts die verbindung zum internet mit eurem router auf ...  dann trennt er immer um den zeitpunkt rum da 24h disconnect.
Wenn man sich natürlich um 18uhr eingewählt hat ists um 18uhr wenn man ihn net durch einen künstlichen disconnect verschiebt.
Bei manchen Routern kann man auch einen Zeitpunkt für die Zwangstrennung festlegen, dann trennt der Router automatisch um die Zeit. zB bei ner Fritzbox-Phone gehts. Ka wies bei anderen ist.

Und das der Proivider die Zeit festlegt ist totaler Blödsinn, der Provider legt nur fest das nach 24h aufrechter internetverbindung diese getrennt wird. Den zeitpunkt legt der User fest durch die Zeit wann er sich einwählt.


----------



## x3n0n (30. November 2008)

Malc0m schrieb:


> baut doch einfach um 3uhr nachts die verbindung zum internet mit eurem router auf ...  dann trennt er immer um den zeitpunkt rum da 24h disconnect.
> Wenn man sich natürlich um 18uhr eingewählt hat ists um 18uhr wenn man ihn net durch einen künstlichen disconnect verschiebt.
> Bei manchen Routern kann man auch einen Zeitpunkt für die Zwangstrennung festlegen, dann trennt der Router automatisch um die Zeit. zB bei ner Fritzbox-Phone gehts. Ka wies bei anderen ist.
> 
> Und das der Proivider die Zeit festlegt ist totaler Blödsinn, der Provider legt nur fest das nach 24h aufrechter internetverbindung diese getrennt wird. Den zeitpunkt legt der User fest durch die Zeit wann er sich einwählt.


Das wollte ich grad auch vorschlagen, also dass mit dem manuellen Reconnect um 3 Uhr nachts. "enn mich meine spärlichen Kentnisse in dem Gebiet nicht im Stich lassen, sollte das doch so funktionieren oO


----------



## poTTo (1. Dezember 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Liegt am provider der macht das.. für alle die bei ihm sind, bei mir macht es versanet auch nachmittags.. früher um 3 uhr nachts inzwischen manchmal um 13 manchmal um 17 uhr^^




Ist ja der größte Mist den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Kein ISP regelt die Zwangstrenneung. Das hängt immer a.) vom Router ab wie er eingestellt ist, oder b.) bei Modem Betrieb wann euer Modem sich einwählt. Und da nach exakt 23h und 59m der Disconnect erfolgt. Und im Modemfalle oder wenn der Router keine Einstellung im Menu hat zur Zwangstrennung, dann wie die anderen zwei schon geschrieben haben einfach manuell vorm Schlafen gehen mal die Verbindung trennen, dann bleibts auch so.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Liegt am provider der macht das.. für alle die bei ihm sind, bei mir macht es versanet auch nachmittags.. früher um 3 uhr nachts inzwischen manchmal um 13 manchmal um 17 uhr^^


Das wird dann getrennt, wenn halt 24h nach deiner letzten Einwahl vergangen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei der Fritz Box heisst die Einstellung z.B.
"Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter verschieben in die Zeit zwischen x - y  Uhr. " - und funktioniert bestens.


----------



## Perkone (1. Dezember 2008)

Dachte, sowas passiert, weil der Anbieter (In meinem Fall AON) den IP-Pool ernuert.... Wie soll man das verschieben ?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Dezember 2008)

s.o. -.-


----------



## Wagga (1. Dezember 2008)

Da ich um 0 Uhr spätestens in Bett gehe, We spätestens 2-3 Uhr, und dann sämtliche Pcs aus mache, läuft die Internetverbindung nie 24 Stunden, so das ich gar nicht das Problem mit der Zwangstrennung hatte bzw. feststellen konnte.

Alle Pc´s werden generell auch der Umwelt und der Stromrechnung zur Liebe ausgemacht.
Defragmentierungen werden allerdings in die nacht verlegt, allerdings tritt dies nur max. 12 mal im jahr auf.
Meist wird die dann an mehreren Rechnern gleichzeitig gemacht.
Oder je nach dem wann das Programm eine für nötig hält.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## German Psycho (1. Dezember 2008)

wenn die pc an nem router hängen ist entscheidend wann der ausgeschaltet wird. völlig egal ob du die pc laufen lässt oder nicht.


----------



## aseari (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich hatte das schonmal auf 3 Uhr oder sowas gestellt aber jetzt ists wieder bei 18 Uhr. Und in der Routerkonfig hab ich auch noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte das schonmal auf 3 Uhr oder sowas gestellt aber jetzt ists wieder bei 18 Uhr. Und in der Routerkonfig hab ich auch noch nichts gefunden...



Wenn im Router nix mehr oder nichts eingestellt ist, handelt es sich wohl um den normalen ISP-24-Disconnect der bei ADSL so üblich ist. Irgendwann war wohl vor 18:09 die Verbindung mal weg, 18:09 erfolgte die erneute "Einwahl". Seitdem hast du um diese Zeit die normale Zwangstrennung.

Wie hier schon des öfteren erklärt, kannst du die ZEIT der Neueinwahl in den meisten Routern festlegen, indem du die Zeit der Verbindungsunterbrechung einstellst. Du wirst jedoch aktuell bei keinem  Provider mit ADSL-Angebot um die Zwangstrennung herumkommen. 

Mein Router macht das irgendwann zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr Morgens. *g*


----------



## aseari (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm kay, dann werd ich das mal wieder umstellen...
Danke euch allen!


----------



## rufer (3. Dezember 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Hoi!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem 24h-Zwangsdisconnect, den die Provider immer machen, nachdem man 24h ununterbrochen eine Verbindung zum Internet hatte. Bei mir liegt dieser Zeitpunkt immer abends um 18:09 Uhr. Da das genau die Zeit ist, wo ich am PC bin, wollte ich wissen, ob man den Zeitpunkt nicht irgendwie soweit verschieben kann, dass er nachts um 03:00 Uhr oder sowas ist.
> Oder kann man den Disconnect komplett umgehen?
> 
> ...




die ip ist 192.168.1.1

benutzer: admin
pw: admin

( auser es wurde geändert)

dann die benötigte einstellung suchen und ändern... wenn du dann 3 uhr einstellst kommt der disco auch erst um 3uhr

viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

